# Schwinn Superior



## ohdeebee

Just picked this up today. I didn't know Schwinn made these so late. It dates to Dec. '72. To me it looks like a cheapo Varsity frame with nice French parts on it. Anybody else have any of these? Any idea of the value?


----------



## sailorbenjamin

Well, it looks like a Varsity but it's not.  I made that mistake once.  I've been regretting it.  Here's some more info;
http://sheldonbrown.com/schwinn-braze.html
I sold a very nice and very similar Sports Tourer for $200 this spring.  They look enough like Varsities that lots of people pass them by so they are kinda bargains.  I might have done better on Ebay where you tend to find a few more knowledgable people than the Hudson Valley Craigslist.


----------



## bobhufford

Your bike is most likely a '77 model.  Look for a light, four-digit stamping in the headbadge.  This would be the assembly date code and represents the ordinal day of the year and the last digit of the year.  For example '0227' would be the 22nd day of 1977.

These were an evolution of the Sports Tourer and the '72 date on your frame indicates that Schwinn was using up the back stock of frames held for warranty claims on Sport Tourers from earlier in the decade.

Asking prices on these range from $200 - $300 typically.

http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Details/dtail_7579.htm#1977superior

Nice bike -- congrats,

Bob


----------



## curtis odom

Research the sold bikes on eBay. You may find that they are selling for more than you think.
I had a buddy that was looking for that exact model. I think he settled for something else but let me know if it is for sale.


----------



## how

Super Sport is the same frame but lesser components, it is hard to get what they should be worth. I have sold 3 of them,,the most I got was 150. Here is a pic of one I still have ,,,I paid 40 bucks for it.


----------



## ohdeebee

This bike was recently sold for $450. Thanks for all of the insight guys.


----------



## sailorbenjamin

Wow.  I should have had you sell mine!


----------



## ohdeebee

sailorbenjamin said:


> Wow.  I should have had you sell mine!




It sure helps owning a bike shop and selling with a warranty


----------



## silvercreek

My one owner '76 Superior.


----------



## 55 Traveler

I have a Super Sport and love it.  It has the "cushiest" ride of all my bikes.  Clearly a step up from the Varsity/Continental frames.  

I put in a bottom bracket adapter and converted to a Campy crankset, but the rest is stock.

David


----------



## ilikebikes1

55 Traveler said:


> I have a Super Sport and love it.  It has the "cushiest" ride of all my bikes.  Clearly a step up from the Varsity/Continental frames.
> 
> _I put in a bottom bracket adapter and converted to a Campy crankset_, but the rest is stock.
> 
> David




Someday I may do that to mine.


----------

